# Triagem



## imariapc

Estoy traduciendo unos documentos comerciales del portugues al español y me aparecen las palabras TRIAGEM/TRIADO y no encuentro mas traduccion en losdiccionarios que seleccion, pero en español no tiene sentido. Si hay alguien que me pueda dar una mano se lo agradezco muchisimo.
IMARIAPC


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Bem vinda ao fórum! 

De acordo com o dicionário aqui do fórum, _triagem _em Espanhol é _selección, _penso que _triado _seria _seleccionado_.

P.S.: Oops, acabei de ler seu post direitinho e vi que você também encontrou essa definição...

Olha, não vou responder em Espanhol pois não o falo bem, mas triagem é realmente uma seleção, uma separação. Por exemplo, aqui no Brasil, as agências dos Correios recebem as cartas e fazem a triagem de acordo com a numeração do CEP (uma espécie de zip-code) - Ou seja, elas agrupam as correspondências de acordo com um critério. As correspondências já agrupadas estão, portanto, triadas.

No contexto comercial que você apontou, podem existir variações, mas creio que seja a separação dos produtos de acordo com a área para as quais os mesmos serão entregues.


----------



## Vanda

O dicionário RAE define selección: (uma das definições)
_Acción y efecto de elegir a una o varias *personas* *o cosas* entre otras, separándolas de ellas y prefiriéndolas_.

Essa definição abrange o significado de triagem, conforme já mencionado por vocês.


----------



## Marcio Afonso

À propósito, encontrei um artigo em espanhol sobre *triage *na Wikipedia. Acho que tem bastante a ver com a definição geral do termo: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Triage


----------



## Brabol

Yo diría que "fazer uma triagem" significa "hacer una selección o separación bajo determinado criterio".


----------



## Charo Troncoso

boa tarde,
preciso saber como se usa, em castelhano, o termo "triagem" quando se trata de triagem de pacientes em hospitais, laboratorios ou outros centros de atendimento na área de saúde.

Desde já muito agradecida,
Charo


----------



## WAMORZINHO

*triagem*

Iƒ selección, ƒ.


----------



## Vanda

Charo, não deixe de ler os posts que estão acima do seu, duma discussão anterior.


----------



## WAMORZINHO

:O
vc juntou os posts né vanda?
fiquei toda confusa


----------



## Mangato

Depois de ler os posts de acima acho que também pode ser *clasificación*


----------



## Charo Troncoso

muito obrigada a todos!! 
Mas vou tentar ser mais específica: a triagem feita em hospitais não é chamada "selección". Eu estou me referindo ao ato de recepcionar um paciente e encaminhá-lo para um determinado médico ou serviço de atenção médica ou de enfermagem.
"Selección" é o termo para separar cartas, frutas, ou outras coisas. Mas não se encaixa no atendimento que eu especifiquei acima.
É complicado!


----------



## Mangato

Charo Troncoso said:


> muito obrigada a todos!!
> Mas vou tentar ser mais específica: a triagem feita em hospitais não é chamada "selección". Eu estou me referindo ao ato de recepcionar um paciente e encaminhá-lo para um determinado médico ou serviço de atenção médica ou de enfermagem.
> "Selección" é o termo para separar cartas, frutas, ou outras coisas. Mas não se encaixa no atendimento que eu especifiquei acima.
> É complicado!


 
¿Podía ser una pre-diagnosis?. Se a gente vai com  a perna quebrada o enviam a traumatologia


----------



## Mangato

Pues al parecer también se llama triaje. En esta página del hospital de Donostia lo describe

triaje

Tengo que reconocer, que en español nunca había oído la palabra. Y consultado el DRAE tampoco figura.

Saludos,

MG


----------

